# 2015 SM Rescue Raffle...We Did It!!!



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sherry, I just saw your post on my thread from yesterday--thanks for willing me to wake up so early LOL:wub:

The good news is that we did it:aktion033: YAY:chili::chili::chili:With a little help from Susan's friend, at the 11th hour (12:18am to be exact), we reached, actually surpassed our goal.

The final $$$$ donation is: $10,005

I would like to thank everyone who donated and a special thanks to those who pitched in the last 2 days to help us reach our goal. A very special thanks to those who throughout the raffle donated larger amounts. Without your generous donations, $10,000 would never have been in the cards.

I'd also like to thank my cheerleaders and those who helped me along the way (not in any particular order): Lydia, Lynn, Susan, Sherry, Joanne,Brenda, Sylvie, Paula, Edie, and Marie. Thanks for the bumps and the Rah Rahs:wub:

Now the fun begins...I need to pick the winners and announce the prizes. As promised, I will do so ASAP, before the 7th!

Stay tuned...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is the breakdown of our $10,005 total:

NCMR: $5850
AMAR: $2485
SCMR: $1050
Other: $620


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

arty:artytime::wine:arty:FABULOUS:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworJOB WELL DONE KIM!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: WE DID IT:cheer:

This is fantastic! Thanks to everyone who had anything to do with it. This is certainly a great way to start off the holiday season!! And Kim, yes it looks like Elaine put us over the top. :chili:She's my friend but I originally met her through our Pat (The A Team). They are very close friends. Love that she got in there at the end to take us over the top. Will let her know! Jane (Jane Drake) forgot to donate in time (the first raffle she missed in all these years) but is making a donation anyway. 
Thanks again, Kim. You deserve a big rest, a giant cuddle with Tyler and a nice glass of wine. :wine::thumbsup:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Susan and Sherry. I'm so, so happy that we were able to reach that goal. When I saw Elaine's post on FB, I was elated!

Thanks again for all the help xoxoxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:cheer::celebrate - fireworarty:Thank you so much Kim. Our fun raffle should help save some sweet little dogs who need someone to care.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yay to Elaine and everyone!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic job, the rescues really need the money to continue their work.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:
arty:arty:arty:
:dothewave::dothewave::dothewave:

Yah! Kim...great job!!! I'm sooo happy to hear that total!:chili::chili::chili:
Now for some sweet babies that can get the help they need!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:good post - perfect:cheer:




:tender::smootch:Thank you Kim. You have put LONG hours into this raffle and I can see many more hours ahead, God Bless you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim, I have been loaded down with a trip to the US---for the memorial service & gathering for my special friend and a family crisis---so I have been no help at all! You have done an out-standing job, it would seem from the results! Applause, Applause!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

SO VERY EXCITING!!! Kim, you did great, thank you so much for taking this on...Spoiled Maltese ROCKS another year


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Thank you so much, Kim. You did such an awesome job with the SM rescue raffle! :tender:

Hugs and love to you and Tyler.:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great job Kim! A lot of hard work, but with the generosity of our Maltese Family..........


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

A huge Thank-you to Kim and all the wonderful people that donated to their rescues.
I will be posting more, just so you know where your funds are going. 
We have had two groups of dogs come in this week-end, so will share them in another post.
Again, a big thanks !! Rescue can not work with out the donations to pay for the vet care of our most needy dogs.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome job Kim!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Kim -- I can never express how thankful I am that you stepped in to run this year's Rescue Raffle. You did an awesome job!!! The total is amazing, and I love all of our SM members that always come through to help the little rescues. This means so much.

You should be so proud of yourself for reaching an amazing total. I love you, gf, and really appreciate your willingness to take over the huge project.*

:ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is so exciting!!!!:chili: Kim, looks like you have had a very successful 1st year!! ...and it was my friend Elaine who came through at the end!!:chili::aktion033: Elaine is the only one who came to the maltese nationals with a chihuahua, :HistericalSmiley: ... the one in Orlando


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Kim -- I can never express how thankful I am that you stepped in to run this year's Rescue Raffle. You did an awesome job!!! The total is amazing, and I love all of our SM members that always come through to help the little rescues. This means so much.
> 
> You should be so proud of yourself for reaching an amazing total. I love you, gf, and really appreciate your willingness to take over the huge project.*
> 
> :ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou:


You're very welcome, Lynn. I was happy to help you out--hope I didn't back you with too many questions. I'm so happy we were successful.

I still have some work to do with the prizes, but we can safely say it was a successful year.

Love you too--I'm always happy to help with anything--well almost LOL

xoxox

Kim


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

The A Team said:


> This is so exciting!!!!:chili: Kim, looks like you have had a very successful 1st year!! ...and it was my friend Elaine who came through at the end!!:chili::aktion033: Elaine is the only one who came to the maltese nationals with a chihuahua, :HistericalSmiley: ... the one in Orlando


Thank goodness I was scrolling through FB at midnight before going to sleep! It definitely was fate and I'm so grateful to Elaine for coming through at the 11th hour!

That is hilarious about the Chihuahua!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all of your kind words. It means a lot that you think I did a good job. As I said at the beginning, I had big shoes to fill, so it was a little intimidating! I'm so thrilled that we were successful and it really was a pleasure to run the raffle. I really, really have been having a blast managing it!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kim, fabulous job! And, Tessa the Three-legged Wonder Dog would like to wag a huge "thank you" to everyone on behalf of rescue fluffs everywhere! Rescue dogs rock! :rockon:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, this is so exciting! :chili::chili::chili:

Great job Kim and all who participated! :aktion033:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats to the entire SM family for coming through in every way! You all deserve a big hug!
YUNG


----------

